# need help with a t8 diy cnc router



## Tha Rueggs (Dec 18, 2016)

i cant find any instructions on how to put this together in English so i can not do the wiring part of this machine and its a Christmas present so it needs to be put together soon all the videos i have found were in Russian or Japanese


----------



## Rangemeister (Mar 14, 2010)

Try this, I have not sure but it looks like it may help. will not let me post url so I will break it apart

www instructables com/id/T8-Mini-CNC-Complete-Guide


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to both of you. Here is the working link. T8 mini CNC Complete Guide


----------



## Tha Rueggs (Dec 18, 2016)

i tried this but they skip a step by step on the wiring


----------



## Tha Rueggs (Dec 18, 2016)

this is the problem child


----------

